# Pad Advise for AG SRP



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello All,

Hoping the weather holds out over the weekend I'm looking to give the car a decon, layer of srp and then wax as lsp.

Trying to speed things up, what pad would you guys recommend using with AG SRP on a DA? (first time using SRP)

Thanks


----------



## Krakkenbus (Oct 25, 2016)

I think it's really quick to apply using the applicator that you can get with the kit. If you're really set on using it with a DA a light polishing pad/ finishing pad would be best, in my opinion.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

its easy and quick enough by hand


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

So is this more like a wax application, rather than an out n out polish?


----------



## Krakkenbus (Oct 25, 2016)

Essentially yes. I think forensic detailing did a video on srp that could help you out.


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Any finishing pad would do, SRP is more of a glaze so won’t cut the paint, I would use a Rupes white pad, only because those are the pads I always use though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks will look into this later


andy__d said:


>


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

You will get much better results when using SRP by DA with a polishing pad than you would by using SRP by hand......so bearing that in mind, the finish you get when using SRP by machine will be far better and quicker than trying to get the same result by hand.


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

I always use SRP by hand with an AG or AS sponge. Far quicker than with a da and less chance of making a mess with splatter (not that Ive ever done that)


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

As SRP contains polish abrasives and cleaners you will see the full benefit when applying by DA.

Using by hand will leave you with a glossy finish as the sealant will be on your car.

Of course applying by hand will be quicker if you just apply it like any other sealant but for it to do its full job you need to keep rubbing to get the abrasives to do their job, so it will actually take longer by hand.

If you get splatter then you put too much product on the pad.

Like a lot of paint cleaners it contains petroleum distillates so it is important not to get it on untreated plastics or rubber or rather if you do clean it off and don't leave it.

EDIT: The video stated SRP contains no abrasives - so I was wrong on that point but as SRP contains petroleum distillates and whatever cleansers I disagree that it can be layered.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm sure I read in the past that SRP does have a small amount of abrasives in it. Maybe 0.5 on scale 1 to 10.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> As SRP contains polish abrasives and cleaners you will see the full benefit when applying by DA.
> 
> EDIT: The video stated SRP contains no abrasives - so I was wrong on that point but as SRP contains petroleum distillates and whatever cleansers I disagree that it can be layered.


Andy the Auyoglym website states it removes minor scuffs and scratches rather than saying it hides or fills them so it must have some sort of abrasives I'd agree with you otherwise it would only mask not remove.



pxr5 said:


> I'm sure I read in the past that SRP does have a small amount of abrasives in it. Maybe 0.5 on scale 1 to 10.


There was a thread on here many years ago which was either a review or FAQ and stated that it had a small cut level as you describe.

Also about a year or so ago there was a thread where the poster lightly wet sanded their bonnet and finished it with SRP with good results :thumb:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Think i'll just do it by hand. I have a couple of hand polishing pads somewhere (from 2013) will dig them out and give them a try.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5479225&postcount=12

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=406485&page=3


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I wonder why the forensic detailer said otherwise as he also said he got the information from AutoGlym?

Splitting hairs if you ask AutoGlym if SRP contains aluminium oxide abrasives and they say no. Did the question get followed up with, "Does it contain any abrasives?" If not then he would never actually know.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Also think he should have done the both the pillars by hand or machine. Machine polishing will always get you better results.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

You will get much better results when using SRP by DA with a polishing pad than you would by using SRP by hand......so bearing that in mind, the finish you get when using SRP by machine will be far better and quicker than trying to get the same result by hand.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Soft foam pad


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

bit of a forgotten gem this if you ask me. i have some and every time i use it i am always very happy with the results.

You will get decent results by hand for sure but you will get even better results using a DA.If you own one and have the time then i would use it


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

danwel said:


> bit of a forgotten gem this if you ask me. i have some and every time i use it i am always very happy with the results.
> 
> You will get decent results by hand for sure but you will get even better results using a DA.If you own one and have the time then i would use it


If I do go down the DA route, I'm guessing two passes will be enough per panel, low speed 2/3. As it should be treated as adding a layer rather than a cut procedure.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Trial and error.

See how it goes. It is not a layering product. It is an all in one that cleans, polishes and then leaves a wax or sealant on the car.

The polish by all accounts is mild to affect just the slightest of swirls. The cleanser is to remove oxidisation and grease. I don't actually know what the finish is, organic or synthetic or combination of the two.


----------

